# hanging air filtration sideways



## Scott_C (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm looking to add a air filtration unit to my small basement shop (approx 12'x22' with 7' ceilings). Space is at a premium in my shop, including head room. I've found a used JDS-2000 unit that measures 24×34x12, overkill for my shop , but the price is good and should work well on the lowest setting.

Main question: Is there any reason this unit wouldn't work well if hung sideways a few inches off the wall? I'm not sure I have a good place to mount in typical fashion.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't see why it wouldn't…..As long as you're a few inches away, it'll work fine….I have a JDS in my shop hanging from the ceiling, and it's sideways…..But I have 9' walls and ceiling, too….But the space you have will work fine…..Besides, the filters are on either end, so no problem…....Here's a couple of shots of the shop….maybe you can see it…..


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I can't think of any immediate reasons why it wouldn't work, though I would contact JDS (or any other company you're considering) before buying something only to find it won't do what you need it to.


----------



## Scott_C (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for the input rick but I think I need to clarify. Let's say your pictures show the unit hanging horizontally and parallel to the ceiling. I'm proposing hanging it vertically and parallel to the wall (but spaced away from the wall a few inches).


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

Orientation will have zero effect on that unit's performance. You'll be fine and well pleased with the results.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok…I've got it…..You want to mount it with it hanging straight up and down…..As long as it doesn't put a strain on the motor hanging like that (?), you should still be ok…But like bigblockyeti said, call JDS and ask first before putting it up…I'm pretty sure these units are actually made to hang horizontally, hence the hanger bolts in each corner on top of the unit…....


----------

